# A little bigger but still coved.



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

14" x 10" x 7" Walnut with ebony splines. Nice brown colored walnut. General WOP with a final coat of wax. Headed for Texas today. A couple inches sure makes a difference in size.

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice box, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice stout manly box!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

TimR said:


> Nice stout manly box!




It was made for a lady!! In Texas......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice box Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 5, 2015)

So nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 5, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> A couple inches sure makes a difference in size.



"Truer words have ne'er been spoken"....................she said.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 5, 2015)

awsome as usual mike ----not bad for a drywaller

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> awsome as usual mike ----not bad for a drywaller


 DERN plumbers!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 5, 2015)

As always, sharp looking box. Great job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2015)

The isn't a thing there that I don't like about that box! One of these days I'll have to try cutting coves just to see if I can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The isn't a thing there that I don't like about that box! One of these days I'll have to try cutting coves just to see if I can.


 You can!!


----------



## justallan (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice box Mike !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 12, 2015)

As usual awesome job Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice work,,,Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Feb 16, 2015)

awesome work, I'm gone to attempt my hand on boxes in the near future.........I sure could use some lessons...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 9, 2015)

awesome as always mike! what did you use felt or?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

brown down said:


> awesome as always mike! what did you use felt or?



Kathie buys it- Not felt but soft and nice to the touch.


----------



## brown down (Mar 9, 2015)

is it the same stuff you used in the box you made me? where does she get it from locally?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

brown down said:


> is it the same stuff you used in the box you made me? where does she get it from locally?



Pretty much the same. She gets it at Joann's or Hancock fabrics. On sale 4-$5 a yard.


----------



## gimpy (Mar 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The isn't a thing there that I don't like about that box! One of these days I'll have to try cutting coves just to see if I can.


Are the coves made on the table saw ?? is, how thick wood do you start with.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

gimpy said:


> Are the coves made on the table saw ?? is, how thick wood do you start with.
> Thank you



Yes the coves are made on Table saw. Stock is 3/4-7/8's here is a thread where I show the process. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Mar 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes the coves are made on Table saw. Stock is 3/4-7/8's here is a thread where I show the process. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/


Thank you !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2015)

Classy and elegant. It looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2015)

Nicely done! Walnut and ebony is a classy combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2015)

I like-a-dat box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pa burl (Mar 9, 2015)

very nice indeed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Slocum (Apr 8, 2015)

very nice !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

Its been quite a while but i see you are still knockin them outta the park. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

